# ferries from italy to greece



## weldeemann (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi there, I am in the process of converting my first camper ( a stealth based affair) and have plans to travel to greece in the summer ( going in July, and returning in August) and wondered if anyone has any advice on ferries from Italy to Greece and any pitfalls that may occur, and preferred routes?


----------



## witzend (Dec 10, 2016)

You need to Google ferry route and pick what suits you best We went across France to Chamiox thru the tunnel €54 across Italy to Venice and had a Anek Lines Ferry to Igomenitsa it then carries on to Patras 24hrs ferry. This was shortest route thru Italy coming home went via Mont Cenis to avoid tunnel cost passes where blocked with snow on way out. Hope you enjoy Greece we did, It'll be hot in August


----------



## iampatman (Dec 10, 2016)

We've done Ancona to Igoumenitsa and Ancona to Patras, (and the returns) depends where you want to go in Greece. Your best bet is "Camping on board", you sleep in your van but have all the ships facilities and its cheaper than booking a cabin. If you choose that option as soon as you are parked on the ship you need to make sure you get an EHU, this will involve lots of extension cables off a few ship's cables. Ideally you also want to be on the outside of the ship where you can get your chairs out in the alcoves and enjoy the voyage. Usually a calm run down the Adriatic and the food on board is usually ok too, you should get a voucher when you check in giving you a discount voucher for the restaurant. 
Having said that you are going to find it very, very hot in Greece in July/August, especially in a tin box on wheels. We've been to Greece for the last three years in springtime and its Motorhome heaven. Have a look at the threads on here started by rotiontour - he's a mine of information on Greece. pm me if I can give you any more info

Enjoy your trip,

Pat


----------



## silverweed (Dec 10, 2016)

Any one know the return cost of a 6 mtr van by any chance just to have an idea of costs


----------



## iampatman (Dec 10, 2016)

silverweed said:


> Any one know the return cost of a 6 mtr van by any chance just to have an idea of costs



We sailed from Ancona-Igoumenitsa in April this year and returned in June, Patras-Ancona. We couldn't get the camping on board option (I don't think its available 'till May) so we had a cabin. Our van is 6.5m and we paid 480 euros return. That was with Minoan Lines, Anek Lines do the same route. Check prices and availability with greekferries.gr, there may be some early booking discounts.

Pat


----------



## witzend (Dec 10, 2016)

silverweed said:


> Any one know the return cost of a 6 mtr van by any chance just to have an idea of costs



Greek Ferries to Greece - Italy Greece, Greece Ferry Tickets, Online Booking - Greek Islands Ferries Try these people they're who we booked with I just gave them approx dates + times let them pick the best offers to email back. If you want camping on board mention it not available with all companies or routes


----------



## iampatman (Dec 10, 2016)

Just received this email, it may be helpful -


*
If you can't read this email, click here.
2017    Early Booking !
Minoan Lines    Italy - Greece

20% discount on all passenger and vehicle fares! 
Valid for all your ferry trips from 05.12.16 – 15.01.18 as long as your booking is finalized by 28.02.17 !
Anek / Superfast Ferries    Italy - Greece

20% discount on all passenger and vehicle fares! 
Valid for all your ferry trips from 05.12.16 – 31.12.17 as long as your booking is finalized by 28.02.17 ! 

Greek Ferries to Greece - Italy Greece, Greece Ferry Tickets, Online Booking - Greek Islands Ferries 
As of today schedules and prices for 2017 are available in our website! !

Book now !


This email has been sent to you because you are a member of Greekferries Club clientele.
If you do not wish to receive our newsletters please click here.*

Pat


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Dec 10, 2016)

I have only done it once many years ago with a sprinter xlwb van and went from Brindisi to Patras it cost me 150 euro return as freight as I was working delivering valves,but was done through TNT


----------



## Stanski (Dec 11, 2016)

*Routes to greece*

We went through Eastern Europe for a summer adventure 2 years ago.

Basic route was Calais - Luxembourg - Vienna - Budapest - ( Hungaroring ) - south via Croatia, Slovenia Bulgaria into Greece, and passing through Serres to get to coast and the three fingers East of Thessolon. In Greece we meandered along coast of the fingers then west around Thessolon and along coast southwards to Paralia and as it was so hot we then crossed Mount Olympus over to Ignomenitsa, and got a ferry to Bari, to then adventure along coast and inland to see Italy upto Ferrari Museum also visited Senna memorial, before moving across Alps into Austria and along the Alp way through Switzerland, Germany Black Forest to get to Spa (F1) and back to blighty via Dunkirk.

Greek Ferry cost was Euro 280 but we got booked as a van because of complications with bank holiday traffic and we also had a dog.  Lady in travel agent opposite ferry struck a deal to get us on next day to fill up ferry.  We still ended up on MH deck and as stated above you can enjoy the journey in the vehicle or walk around the ferry.

Heat was a problem for fridge, also us and often sought refuge under any shade in midday sun.  The dog was OK until temp hit 40 then cooling with water in shade was needed.

We enjoyed it and do plan to return.


----------

